# Where are the inexpensive rental cars???



## UWSurfer (Nov 3, 2008)

Flying into Ft. Laurdale December 9th and leaving early Sunday morning December 14th.    Driving down to Key West and back for a few days of diving.

Airfare came in for $250 r/t from LAX.  The best car rental to date is with Sunshine Rent-a-car for $182 found with Kayak.

Through Costco the least expensive economy cars are running $250 - $300 for this time period.   This seems HIGH to me.   Any recommendations?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve, you should just check really often.  The car rental rates go down, down, down, the closer you get to the trip.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 3, 2008)

I see $140.99 + 21.10 taxes and fees for total of $162.09 for Thrifty on hotwire.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 3, 2008)

rentalcarmomma.com often this is lower rates than other sites

Dollar has good rates normally and you do not have to hold with a credit card.

Our Maui jeep rental was $200 cheaper through Dollar.

For Hilton Head Island we used Hertz and it $110 and $147 with all taxes.

There are varying discount codes I try II/RCI/AAA and Marriott. I have read that car rental rates change 7 times a day on the average.

I get good rates with Hertz but not this week. Thrifty rates for Orlando thru rentalcarmomma were $20.00 less than dollar.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 8, 2008)

After much checking, the best I could do was with ACE car rental offering $185 ($29/day plus taxes), and for giggles I made a bid for $19/day with Priceline and won Avis!  $150 for this rental with taxes.

Only makes me wish I bid $14. <g>


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thrifty has been consistantly the cheapest rental in florida for me.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 9, 2008)

Guess what?  The rentals during Xmas in Orlando are still outrageous.  I've been searching for a least 5 months and have yet to find a rental under $500.00 per week for an economy.  I have not booked anything yet while waiting for the prices to go down.  Even using Costco and Sams Club isn't helping.  What a nightmare!


----------



## i39249 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was in the same situation last week looking for car rental out of Fort Lauderdale (FLL) for 12/31/08 to 1/3/09.  I looked at Costco among others hoping to find a good rate.  No luck.  Finally after going thru several searches, found that AVIS was the cheapest.  I usually use Alamo in Hawaii due to the low rates offered via Costco.  After searching for a couple of days, AVIS came back with about $ 150 including taxes and everything for the 3 days.  Maybe AVIS is the place to search for Florida during this time of the year ?


----------



## JamminJoe (Nov 10, 2008)

I just returned from Miami. I reserved my car through Priceline, I offered a price of $15.00/Day for a full sized car and it was accepted by Alamo on my first try.


----------



## eakhat (Nov 10, 2008)

*Princeline Question*

I have never gone through Priceline before for renting cars.  Can you request rates for two drivers?  I like Costco because two people can drive the car without hefty charges.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is what I just did; made a reservation about 6 months ago for a week at about $320; kept watching rates; canceling and re-booking when to my advantage; went on Priceline today, two days before arrival and got Avis compact for $180 ($15/day); probably overbid a dollar or two.  My last 5 or 6 trips I have always gotten a big discount using Priceline two days out.


----------

